# recovery of broken disc



## swap_too_fast (Jul 25, 2005)

i am very careless about my things, my one of the data disc get broken due to this.Can anybody suggest a software or free utility to recover my data from broken disc, i think nothing is impossible in world (dont forgot nepolian). please help me.


----------



## Gaurav (Jul 26, 2005)

As far as I know, there's no way you can recover data from a broken disc. But data recovery from bad CD or floppy is possible . Use BadCopy Pro.


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 26, 2005)

wrong section..should be in Q &A...come one guys show some common sense..this is a Software review section!!!! Reported!


----------



## sudeepg123 (Jul 26, 2005)

you guys are just crazy!
How dare you!dont even think about recovering the data.


----------



## cvvikram (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey hey wait....Recovery of Data from broken Disc....That's the first time i am hearing about..    Are joking ?????


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 26, 2005)

thats just not possible guys, u cannot recover a bit from a broken CD , atleast not  in the near future.


----------



## Charley (Jul 26, 2005)

swap_too_fast said:
			
		

> Can anybody suggest a software or free utility to recover my data from broken disc, i think nothing is impossible in world (dont forgot nepolian). please help me.





			
				Phenom said:
			
		

> thats just not possible guys, u cannot recover a bit from a broken CD , atleast not in the near future.





			
				sudeepg123 said:
			
		

> you guys are just crazy!
> How dare you!dont even think about recovering the data.



There is no harm in trying this software.

THIS


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 26, 2005)

Like achacko's link says, it's definitely possible to recover disks from broken cd's, corrupted hard disks and floppy's that have been chopped with scissors (and crumpled :roll: ).  Only limiting factor seems to be how much money you are willing to spend on data recovery. Large organisations can afford it, forensic labs do it all the time.


----------



## Charley (Jul 26, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Only limiting factor seems to be how much money you are willing to spend on data recovery. Large organisations can afford it, forensic labs do it all the time.




*

they have an evaluation software for download.


*

Click here for the evaluation direct link

 HERE


----------



## cheetah (Jul 26, 2005)

Some websites offer data recovery from broken discs...but at very high costs..

But i dont think any software can help...


----------



## hack expert (Jul 26, 2005)

well i`m quite sure dat only software wont help coz u`ll also need the utilities and expertise  in addition to softwares


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 27, 2005)

Well whats  the status of ur CD , completely broken or cracks on it??????

If cracks, my friend pasted Fevistick on the opposite side of the CD film. N that worked!!!!!!!!@##$%%%&^*.


----------



## Charley (Jul 28, 2005)

q3_abhi said:
			
		

> Well whats  the status of ur CD , completely broken or cracks on it??????
> 
> If cracks, my friend pasted Fevistick on the opposite side of the CD film. N that worked!!!!!!!!@##$%%%&^*.



 What r u telling? By applying an adhesive it will spoil ur unit and the Cd will never run...


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 28, 2005)

hey hey how will you recover it if the cd is completely broken
it will even not run in the disc

only high technical data recovery agencies can do it so ...spend your money and the chance is only 13.78 %


----------



## Charley (Jul 28, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> only high technical data recovery agencies can do it so



*For what ? How ?*


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 28, 2005)

like seagate wall call the no.


----------



## Huzefa (Jul 29, 2005)

stick a light tape behind the cd u can do this only if it a small crack, i did this with my digit cd , it worked !!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 30, 2005)

yeah huzefa is correct. if the cd is not completely broken into 2 or more parts, stick a thin tape on the label side and put the cd in the drive. download and install the CDRWIN demo application. the demo app limits the cd operations to 1x. but you dun want this app to do anything. just install and run to make the cd spin at 1x. this low speed prevents the cd crack from expanding. now open the cd drive contents window and hope that the window shows up at least some contents. if it does  copy the ones that are readable.

i employed this exact method to recover a lot of data from a badly cracked CD!


----------



## Charley (Jul 30, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> like seagate wall call the no.




  

U dont seem to understand the query. Ur giving all nonsense info.


----------



## hittheswitch (Jul 31, 2005)

*How to recover MOST of scratched CD data*

I don't know how to recover it from a broken disk but i surely know how to recover MOST of scratched CD data 


I learn an old thecnique to how to recover damaged or scratched disks
with some lost of data. In this case i have one borrowed game - MAX PAYNE 2
with a chunck of 4 mb lost with a scratch in CD1 Install. Here we cover some
special thecniques of how to create a full working CD from the scratched one.

First some tools will be needed:

1. Alcohol 120%
2. UltraISO
3. Windows XP/2000 (not tested on 95/98/me)
3. Small piece of cotton
4. Dry cleaner paper
5. Finally, oil for cooking.

First step - preparing the CD

Get the cotton and drop some water, start cleaning vertically the surface of CD.
Do it 3 times and dry the water with a piece of dry cleaner paper. With a new piece
of cotton, drop some oil for cooking and start to wet the surface like you are
washing the CD with the oil. Dry carefully now. Some particles of oil will stay on the
microsurface of the scrath. It's okay. Seems the oil helps the laser of the CD/DVD driver
to read the surface again. Sure this will work with small unreadable scratchs - some hard
scratchs loose parts of the surface of the CD where we have data and it's lost forever.
But if it is loosed try anyway. Whith this tip 80% of the small scratched CD's coud be
recovered.

Second Step - testing the CD

With Alcohol 120% make an ISO - image making wizard - and lets see if the app can
read the loosed surface. In my case Alcohol 120% had recovered 60% of the data.
This is not enough. Have tryed other appz, they do not recover all the data. But the
CD/DVD driver laser CAN recover all data in this case. the data is still there, what we do?

third step - making the new CD

With the main copy system of windows explorer you can do it. Just create one folder
with the same name of the CD label for future burn reference, and copy the CD content
to the folder. When the CD copy process find the scratch, in majority of the cases, it's
slow down the reading and will recover ALL loosed data.If not, it just tell you there's
an unreadable sector. In this case your CD is lost. But it's not my case, finally
windows explorer got all the data from the scratch and made a copy in the folder.
with the ultraISO, wrote the original CD label, drop the content of the folder and
save as Iso. You can Test the new CD just mounting the iso in the Alcohol 120%. In my
case i did ISO of the two discs from MAX PAYNE 2 and tested installing from the mounted
ISO. Works like a charm. I got the 4 mb lost again. So, I have burned the CD and now i
have a working copy from the scratched one.

Sounds too bizzarre, but works. Course you can jump the cleaning process and try to copy
the content with Windows explorer. But in my case did not work without oil...

Any comments are welcome.


Source :- <html><a href=*www.magzware.com/showthread.php?t=4525>Link</href></html>


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 2, 2005)

If it is broken completely no way can u do it. PERIOD.


----------

